# [Arg !] disque dur HS, que faire (résolu: changer de disque)

## TTK

Salut

Mon disque a rendu l'âme on dirait.

Après qques années de torture gentooiste, ce bon vieux disque 2.5 de portable a fait un bruit bizarre, puis système bloqué, impossible de rebooter. Boot sur un live cd, fdisk ne dit rien car il ne trouve pas de table de partition. parted pas mieux, il ne voit pas de disklabel. Idem gparted (j'ai essayé plusieurs vieux live CD qui trainaient.) A un moment un vieux mandrake 9 m'a listé mes anciennes partitions, mais je ne sais plus avec quelle commande et je n'ai plus le CD (piqué à un pote ...)

Bref je suis ouvert à tout, y compris à une suggestion pour un nouveau disque 2.5 pour mon toshiba ..

Récupération de données souhaitée, ma dernière sauvegarde (incomplète ..) date de 2 mois. Donc plein de photos des gamins perdues, maman pas jouasse  :Wink: 

Merci

(je poste grâce au liveCD frogdev, merci !!)Last edited by TTK on Tue May 22, 2007 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmarcini

 *TTK wrote:*   

> maman pas jouasse 

 

Raid1 permet d'éviter le divorce  :Wink: 

Sinon, quel FS utilises-tu ? Il y a pas mal de tools en ext3. Par contre, en ReiserFS, c'est plutôt light (j'ai abandonné ReiserFS pour ces raisons). Une solution consisterait à brancher ton disque en slave via un adaptateur sur un contrôleur IDE de desktop : avec un peu de chance, tu auras accès aux données et tu by-passeras la phase de boot qui est souvent problématique pour les disques limites HS (j'ai eu ce problème il n'y a pas si longtemps)...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Peut-être

```

# dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

```

Copie /dev/hda vers /dev/hdb

Sinon y a ddrescue j'ai jamais essayé :

```

# ddrescue /dev/hda /dev/hdb

```

Pour un exemple : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-save-recover-data-from-crashed-disks-with-dd-and-ddrescue-command.html

et pour info : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Disque_Dur_Endommag%C3%A9

----------

## zsfrack

Pour commencer boot avec un live cd et surtout ne monte pas tes partitions. Ensuite essai de copier ton disque dur dans une image 

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=image.img
```

 c'est normal si c'est long ca va copier le disque en mode raw. Pour recuperé tes photos je te conseille http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

----------

## titoucha

Le programme de récupération de photo et test de hd est vraiment bien, je l'ai installé, car on est jamais assez prudent.

----------

## TTK

Pas cool.

J'ai essayé testdisk, il me dit read error partout. Il n'arrive pas à lire la table des partitions, ni aucune donnée.

Dailleurs dd vaut pas mieux:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost linux # dd if=/dev/hda of=/media/LEXAR/toto.img
> 
> dd: lecture de `/dev/hda': Erreur d'entrée/sortie
> ...

 

J'en déduis que soit le disque est complètement dead, soit c'est le PC ...

Finalement ça vaudrait presque mieux que ce soit le PC, il est vieux, et je lorgne sur les MAC portables qu'on trouve pas trop chers d'occaz.

J'aurai un disque 2.5 pour tester en début de semaine prochaine. En attendant, auriez vous une idée pour tester mon hard ? J'imagine que cela pourrait venir de mon contrôleur IDE ??

Le CD marche nickel, j'ai utilisé une clef USB sans pb, écran, wifi, tout marche. Juste le disque dur ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost linux # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 11)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost linux # cat /proc/ide/hda/
> 
> cache             driver            identify          model             smart_thresholds
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

Pour moi c'est le disque dur, ou plus exactement le contrôleur. Il arrive même plus à faire quoique ce soit, d'où le fait que tu ne puisses mêmes pas lire bit à bit le contenu de la galette. Il est dead, rien à faire.

Tu peus changer le disque très facilement ceci dit, un ptit http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00030398.html  et hop, enfin par exemple.

----------

## CryoGen

Met ton disque dur dans un sac hermétique et direct dans le congel 1h ... ca peut te permettre d'y accéder assez longtemps pour récupérer tes données (ca peut marcher, c'est pas un joke  :Wink: )

----------

## Delvin

Ton pseudo viens de là CryoGen ?

----------

## razer

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Donc plein de photos des gamins perdues

 

Pfff, encore un pédophile, bien fait

-> []

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pfff, encore un pédophile, bien fait
> 
> -> []

 

tu nous as habitués à mieux  :Neutral: 

----------

## zsfrack

Si tu trouve un disque dur identique tu peut tenter de remplacer le controlleur de ton disque hs par celui d'un autre disque. Tu aura peut etre plus de chance.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Ton pseudo viens de là CryoGen ?

 

non non   :Laughing: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Met ton disque dur dans un sac hermétique et direct dans le congel 1h ... ca peut te permettre d'y accéder assez longtemps pour récupérer tes données (ca peut marcher, c'est pas un joke )

 

Ou a tu trouvé ca? Tu la testé?

----------

## Kazuya

Salut, 

tu peux aussi regarder du coté de la commande smartctl avec ton live-cd...(disponible dans le paquet smartmontools)

#smartctl --all /dev/hda

cela te donnera les détails sur les derniers incidents, la santé de ton disque dur.

----------

## CryoGen

 *zsfrack wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Met ton disque dur dans un sac hermétique et direct dans le congel 1h ... ca peut te permettre d'y accéder assez longtemps pour récupérer tes données (ca peut marcher, c'est pas un joke ) 
> 
> Ou a tu trouvé ca? Tu la testé?

 

J'ai lu ca un peu partout  :Wink: 

Personnellement j'ai jamais testé, mais un ami a essayé il y'a 2 ou 3 mois de celà car son disque de portable etait mort... il a pu récupérer pratiquement toutes ses données... puis le disque est mort (et bien mort cette fois)

----------

## cuicui

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *zsfrack wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   Met ton disque dur dans un sac hermétique et direct dans le congel 1h ... ca peut te permettre d'y accéder assez longtemps pour récupérer tes données (ca peut marcher, c'est pas un joke ;)) 
> 
> Ou a tu trouvé ca? Tu la testé? 
> 
> J'ai lu ca un peu partout ;)
> ...

 

Je confirme, j'ai récupéré au moins 3 disques 3"1/2 en utilisant la technique oubliée du disque dur dans le congelo... Je conseillerais un freezer de réfrigérateur avant d'essayer un vrai congélo.

Bon, c'est pas miraculeux non plus, mais quand on a besoin de retrouver que quelques centaines de Mo de données, c'est suffisant, pour peut que ce soit un problème mécanique du disque. Une fois bien froid, j'accédais au disque en le mettant sur un rack USB... Bon courage ;)

----------

## pathfinder

le coup du congelo marche trres bien

tu ralentis l activite cinetique et toute activite magnetique en diminuant la temperature et en isolant le disque de tout champ.

ca aide a un repos.

c est comme un sejour en repos total.

bon, moi j ai recupere 2 disques HS, cherche pathfinder sur le forum, tu trouveras les topics parfaitement.

dd n est pas efficace car il s arrete sur le premier secteur foireux et essaie de le recuperer.

ce qu il faut c est 

ddrescue, dd_rescue, suivant la distro.

il y a aussi un petit script de dd avec des options qui permettent de d abord sauver tout ce qui est bon.

ca marche du tonnerre.

mais donne a ton disque un repos

puis laisse ddrescue ou dd -B ... bosser une bonne semaine non stop.

il y a possibilite de relancer depuis un fichier log

 *Quote:*   

>  Like dd, dd_rescue does copy data from one file or block device to another.dd_rescue is a tool to help you to save data from crashed partition. It tries to read and if it fails, it will go on with the next sectors where tools like dd will fail. If the copying process is interrupted by the user it is possible to continue at any position later. It can copy backwards.
> 
> dd_rescue Advantages
> 
> Imagine, one of your partitions is crashed, and as there are some hard errors, you don't want to write to this hard disk any more. Just getting all the data off it and retiring it seems to be suitable. However, you can't access the files, as the file system is damaged.
> ...

 

# http://icarus.cc.uic.edu/~aciani1/sector_blues.html Pourquoi les disques ont des secteurs défectueux ?

# http://vaab.free.fr/utilities/dd_rhelp/index.en.html DD_RHELP

# http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/ DD_RESCUE

# http://llg.cubic.org/docs/hdrescue.html Une autre technique moins puissante peut être trouvée là

installer app-admin/testdisk pour recuperer,

ddrescue pour copier en blocs, et aussi dd-rhelp un script qui est plus efficace.

il faut bien installer et lire les infos de ce script.

http://www.kalysto.org/utilities/dd_rhelp/index.fr.html

http://f1efq.free.fr/save.htm pour un howto

La meilleure solution, autrement dit la plus rapide et la plus efficace, semble être le 'ddrescue' d'Antonio Diaz ( ddrescue)

#récupérer en priorité le plus de zones mémoires saines:

ddrescue -B -n /dev/old_disk /dev/new_disk rescued.log

#puis essayez de récuperer le plus de zones mémoires endommagées possible:

ddrescue -B -r 1 /dev/old_disk /dev/new_disk 

rescued.log

[ edit]

tu as tout ce qu il te faut la

en gros, une fois ton disque repose pour le maarathon, 

tu ddrescue -B ... (cf 2 lignes au dessus)

puis a partir du nouveau support

tu fais testdisk qui recuperera la table des partitions magiquement.

apres, reiserfsck ou fsckext2....

ATTENTION nouveau support SERA COMPLETEMENT FORMATTE APRES CETTE OPERATION!!! TOUTES LES PARTITIONS!!!!

----------

## kwenspc

Eh nickel ça pathfinder, tu pourrais même faire un howto dans la sous-section de ce forum. Interessant en tout cas  :Smile: 

(en croisant les doigts que je n'en ai pas besoin...)

----------

## widan

 *TTK wrote:*   

> J'imagine que cela pourrait venir de mon contrôleur IDE ??

 

J'ai jamais vu un contrôleur IDE griller. Et si le disque est vu par le kernel, alors le contrôleur IDE marche.

----------

## zsfrack

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> le coup du congelo marche trres bien
> 
> tu ralentis l activite cinetique et toute activite magnetique en diminuant la temperature et en isolant le disque de tout champ.
> 
> ca aide a un repos.
> ...

 

Par contre il faut bien l'isolé dans un sac de plastique hermétique parce que sinon boujours l'humidité. Et la on a l'effet contraire de celui recherché.

----------

## pathfinder

l idee est d en faire un...

mais j ai pas excessivement le temps, j avais prepare un long mail- correspondance avec cgsecurity qui m avait pas mal aidé, 

mais il faut le fusionner, et surtout le reformatter pour les exigences des howtos de gentoo, ... et ca je peux pas... j y connais rien, trop de temps.

ca parlait de partitions, de geometrie, de secteurs...

si quelqu un trouve ca simple, j ai aucun probleme a faire un howto assez béton pour que le max d infos y soit, ... mais je peux pas mettre ca en belle forme.

il y a du matos, beaucoup de matos.

Si quelqu un s anime a me donner un coup de main sur la partie "forme", je peux filer le fond (ca demande du boulot mais je trouverais le temps) et libre à cette personne de compléter.

C'est dit!

----------

## kwenspc

@pathfinder: en fait je parlais pas de faire un howto officiel, mais un howto tel qu'on en fait dans la sous-section de ce forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-56.html

Ça demande moins de travail pour la forme et ça pourra donner le fond à quelqu'un pour le passer en howto officiel pourquoi pas (en gardant bien entendu la réérence sur l'origine du fond  :Wink:  c-a-d toi)

----------

## TTK

Bon ben j'ai testé avec un autre DD, le PC marche bien.

C'est mon dur qui est mort.

Comme il n'avait visiblement plus rien à perdre je l'ai collé au congélo, dans un sac étanche avec un sachet de dessicant, sans succès. Donc passé commande d'un nouveau dur sur ldlc ... Tant pire pour mes photos.

La question est à présent: gentoo or not gentoo ?

----------

## pathfinder

tu abandonnes trop vite!!!!!!

le coup du congelo est bon, 

apres, tu as testdisk et photorec pour recuperer images et photos!!!

aie patience!!

pour le how to, ok, je jette un oeil et j essaie de faire ca!!!

----------

## TTK

J'ai testé le congelo !!

1h au freezer, il se bloque toujours.

Par contre j'ai encore un petit espoir.

En fait quand je le branche dans le portable, dès le boot, il émet 7 petit grattements, un blanc, 7 grattements, un blanc ... et il n'y a pas moyen d'y accéder. Une fois le LiveCD lancé j'ai toujours ce même cycle 7, blanc, 7 ...

J'en déduis que peut être le PC est en train d'essayer de trouver un secteur de boot ou autre et que cela empêche tout autre accès.

Or donc si je le branche dans un boîtier externe USB après le boot sur LiveCD j'ai une chance d'accéder à qque chose non ?

J'ai donc commandé un boitier externe cheap, il arrivera en même temps que le nouveau dur.

----------

## pathfinder

c est GRAVE

tu fais TOUT CE QU IL FAUT PAS FAIRE

le disque est endommage

ca veut dire que soit la tete de lecture n est plus au 10micrometres de distance des secteurs soit que quelque chose ne passe pas.

les grattements sont VRAIMENT pas bon signe

en gros ce que tu fais c est rayer a chaque essai, a chaque passage, tu bousilles encore plus ton disque et tu detruis les possibilites de recuperation.

le frigo, pas le congelo, laisse le une bonne journee, puis passe le un peu au congelo histoire de lui donner un peu de marge.

et UNE SEULE FOIS MAIS UNE SEULE ET DEFINITVE tu laisses tourner ddrescue pour qu il recupere ce qu il peut.

donne lui le temps.

4h c est nul

8h c est insuffisant

perso pour 20G j ai laissé 10 jours, et c est pas linéaire, donc en 15 jours ca devrait le faire car j ai aussi recupere 200 Go en 12 jours.

Donc tu fais ca ou tu oublies TOUT CE QU ON A DIT.

DDRESCUE se base sur une idée assez simple: il n y a a pas besoin de balayer TOUS les secteurs d un disque pour retrouver l info de tous les secteurs, il y a en effet des secteurs "cle" (avec une base d un espace tu peux decrire tou t un espace... ici c est l idee). ddrescue sait retrouver ces secteurs: il minimise ainsi la casse de chaque passage, de chaque lecture en evitant de defoncer tout ce qu il lit. 

franchement, avec toutes les manips que tu viens de faire, j ai un mechant doute. mais laisse lui une chance REELLE.

si tu as une blessure au genou et tu cours un marathon, t es mal barre.

si tu te reposes une heure et tu retentes de courir un marathon sans y aller progressivement, t es mal barré. Par contre, si tu te reposes suffisamment (quelques jours), et tu eesaies d atteindre ton objectif en marchant, et en t appuyant sur les zones qui te font moins mal mais qui permettent de maintenir l equilibre, ta structure te permettra de rester debout et d arriver au but, meme si tu seras amputé de ta jambe. OK, plus de jambe, mais tu atteindras la ville pour pouvoir prevenir les tiens de l imminente attaque. pigé?

bonne chance

----------

## TTK

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> c est GRAVE
> 
> tu fais TOUT CE QU IL FAUT PAS FAIRE

 

hum ..

Je n'ai pas été assez clair dans la description de mon pb sûrement: dd, fdisk, testdisk et autres gparted ont tout le même problème. Aucun de ces softs n'arrive à lire le moindre petit bit de mon disque, rien, quedal. J'ai pas du tout accès au disque. Donc (même après 3 ans au frigo, 2 jours au congelo et 2minutes au micro ondes mi puissance + chaleur pulsée) je n'ai aucun espoir réel.

Là je bidouille juste pour rigoler, après j'attaque le démontage au marteau burin  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

"dd, fdisk, testdisk et autres gparted" sont justement pas fait pour ça, ou très peu. Fin après tu fais ce que tu veux mais moi je bookmark le topic parce que j'ai pas envie de me retrouver bête si un jour ça m'arrive  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> "dd, fdisk, testdisk et autres gparted" sont justement pas fait pour ça, ou très peu.

 

TestDisk n'arrive à rien lire non plus...

Je repasserai sur ce topic quand j'aurai pu mettre la main sur un boitier 2.5 USB.

----------

## titoucha

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aie patience!!
> 
> pour le how to, ok, je jette un oeil et j essaie de faire ca!!!

 

Ton how to serait le bienvenu, car un disque qui foire ça peut arriver à tout le monde.

----------

## zsfrack

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ton how to serait le bienvenu, car un disque qui foire ça peut arriver à tout le monde.

 

Surtout que ca arrive souvent ou mauvais moment. Et que le dernier backup date un peu  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *zsfrack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Surtout que ca arrive souvent ou mauvais moment. Et que le dernier backup date un peu 

 

Je sais pourquoi j'en fais un toutes les semaines.

----------

## zsfrack

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je sais pourquoi j'en fais un toutes les semaines.

 

Sauf qu'a moin d'avoir du RAID c'est presque impossible d'avoir des backups en temps réel. Donc si ton disque foire 2 jours après un backup tu perd quand même 2 jours. Mais rien ne remplace une bonne routine de backup hebdomadaire voir même journière.

----------

## pathfinder

ok!

je replonge dans mes mails et je vous donne le max d info

j ai mon index avec une entorse carabinee... je vais donc pas pouvoir etre rapide

tenez bon

 :Very Happy: 

j essaierai d etre le plus explicite possible

je commence dans le train :p

au fait, hier, un pote a effacé complètement un repertoire de son pc (windows)

40Go

(balaise le mec, no comments)

on a tout recupere au millimietre pres

c est enorme

on a  utilise easy recovery professional, c est payant, mais c est diablement efficaces pour windows!

photorec demandait le systeme de fichier (il le connaissait pas) et la taille du blocksize (je lle connaissais pas et j avais pas vraiment le temps) et il recuperait -je crois- tout ce qu il pouvait, j ai pas vu la possibilite de choisir dans l arbre ce qui etait efface. je tente tout a l heure.

et merci zsfrack pour ta proposition

ce qui serait pas mal c est d en faire (si la qualité y est) un how-to officiel. je trouve ca primordial comme sujet.

et si on rajoute des tests... ce n en sera que meilleur

j ai deja un exemple bien detaille de methodologie, avec quelques zones sombres, mais que vous saurez illuminer  :Smile: 

a toute!

----------

## zsfrack

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ok!
> 
> je replonge dans mes mails et je vous donne le max d info
> 
> j ai mon index avec une entorse carabinee... je vais donc pas pouvoir etre rapide
> ...

 

Parfait, je sort mes vieux disques durs hs pour tester ca.

----------

## TTK

Bon ben les djeuns je lâche l'affaire: ce disque est vraiment mort.

Dommage, j'y laisse 2 ans de messages de ma mailing list préférée, pas mal de mails "importants", des photos, des mots de passe, qques documents openoffice, et tous ces efforts pour parvenir à cette petite gentoo aux petits oignons fignolée au fil des ans.

Un peu amère, je choisis de m'orienter vers une distro "qui marche toute seule" et qu'on recompile pas.

La compilation sur un portable c'est pas très futé au fond.

Je choisis ubuntu: installation en 30min chrono, tout marche du premier coup ou presque, sans RIEN faire... Etonnant. Bon, le clavier est en qwerty, le suspend plante (redémarrer X résoud le pb .. à creuser), y'a 2 millions d'applis qui me serviront jamais (kde ...) donc du ménage à faire ...

Au premier boot il a fallu mettre à jour 64 paquets (dont plein de kde) because j'ai installé depuis un DVD et pas depuis le net. Ca a pris 2min.

Par contre je resterai sûrement pas 2 semaines sous gnome. Vive fluxbox !

Je vous dis peut être à bientôt, mais ptet pas .. j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir avec cette distro et ce forum.

Tshaw !!

----------

## kwenspc

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je choisis ubuntu: installation en 30min chrono, tout marche du premier coup ou presque, sans RIEN faire... Etonnant. 

 

Ouais étonnant... mais pas libre. Une Debian donnerait le même résultat (ah mais c'est vrai, ubuntu c'est juste une Debian maquillée pour faire vendre!)

----------

## TTK

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais étonnant... mais pas libre. Une Debian donnerait le même résultat (ah mais c'est vrai, ubuntu c'est juste une Debian maquillée pour faire vendre!)

 

Comment ça pas libre ??

Je vais regarder ça de plus près, merci.

Debian j'ai testé et adoré y'a longtemps. Mais bon je voulais un truc immédiat, j'ai acheté un mag en kiosque avec le DVD idoine et zou.

----------

## man in the hill

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Un peu amère, je choisis de m'orienter vers une distro "qui marche toute seule" et qu'on recompile pas.
> 
> La compilation sur un portable c'est pas très futé au fond.

 

Salut,

C'est peut-être l'occasion de refaire une installe bien propre et voir si tu n'as pas perdu la main,  après l'amertume  :Very Happy:  ...

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Par contre je resterai sûrement pas 2 semaines sous gnome. Vive fluxbox !
> 
> Je vous dis peut être à bientôt, mais ptet pas .. j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir avec cette distro et ce forum.
> 
> Tshaw !!

 

 Tu jettes  ubuntu en moins deux semaines ...

----------

## E11

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *TTK wrote:*   Par contre je resterai sûrement pas 2 semaines sous gnome. Vive fluxbox !
> 
> Je vous dis peut être à bientôt, mais ptet pas .. j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir avec cette distro et ce forum.
> 
> Tshaw !! 
> ...

 

Oui, moi c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *TTK wrote:*   Par contre je resterai sûrement pas 2 semaines sous gnome. Vive fluxbox !
> 
> Je vous dis peut être à bientôt, mais ptet pas .. j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir avec cette distro et ce forum.
> 
> Tshaw !! 
> ...

 

Meme chose. Une distro qui t'install 100 milles paquets inutiles j'aime pas ca. J'aime mieux batir mon OS avec les applis que je veux. C'est pour ca que je suis sous gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment ça pas libre ??
> 
> Je vais regarder ça de plus près, merci.
> ...

 

Cherches "ubuntu pas libre",tu devrais trouver un topic sur le forum de framasoft qui en parle. (c'est au sujet des blobs et autre joyeuseté qu'ubuntu installes d'office et ce en allant à l'encontre même de leur "charte". de toute manière derrière les trucs flashy d'ubuntu y a une entreprise et surtout derrière cette entreprise il y a un milliardaire aus idées pas très claires avec le monde de l'open source)

----------

